# Healthy Eats # 1



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

On the menu tonight speck seared on a pan, with non stick pam not butter along with some fat free Italian, dash of blackening season, a sprinkle of minced garlic and a shake of pepper. Along with a side of steamed carrots and a chicken salad.

Speck caught last night 4Aug15 under dock lights. Found current found deep water found a school 4 dinner. :thumbsup:

Stay healthy say no to bad foods


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Heres the pic


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's my pic salad with chicken cheese and hard boiled eggs


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks great guys !

tonight's Deer stew was to the top before I started with cooks privileges
all natural with nothing processed.

Did Smoked Salmon this week and vacuum sealed them so I can enjoy for a couple of weeks


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

it all looks good! we're doin sliders tonight. not health night around here tonight.


----------

